# Samuel Rutherford on the distinction between doctors and pastors



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 13, 2022)

Also though it be true, that one and the same man may both teach and exhort, and the comparison of the natural body doth not in all things hold, for one member cannot both be the eye to see, and the ear to hear, but both are here a sort of eye to the _Church;_ yet hath _Christ_ made the Pastor and the Doctor different. (It is needless to dispute, if they differ in nature, and if it be a confounding of _Christ’s_ order, that one be both, when _Christ_ hath given gifts for both to one man) for first, the Word of _God_ doth difference them; secondly, we know that many have gifts to teach, who are but dull and weak to persuade and work upon the affection, as is observed amongst the Fathers. _Augustine_ excelled in teaching and disputing, _Chrysostom_ in exhorting. [Alfonso] _Salmeron_ observeth, that there _Thomas Aquinas_ was eminent in informing the understanding, and _Bonaventura_ excellent for moving the affections. And many are fitted to work on the affections, as Pastors, who are not able to teach as Doctors in the Schools. So hath _Chrysostom_ and _Theodoret_ observed upon these words, _Rom._ 12. 7, 8.

For the reference, see: https://reformedcovenanter.wordpres...-the-distinction-between-doctors-and-pastors/


----------



## Polanus1561 (Nov 13, 2022)

Aquinas? Has he not seen what is going on Twitter?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

